# John Corigliano - "Winging It" [An Overlooked Contemporary Piano Work]



## MasterRaro (11 mo ago)

John Corigliano is a very special composer, and arguably one of the greatest living American composers today. Most people know him for his Oscar winning Red Violin and other pieces that received major public acclaim, but there are many gems in his output that fly a little under the radar. "Winging It" is one of them, and I think deserves to played as frequently as his more famous Etude-Fantasy, which was written a whole four decades prior. 

I wrote a description of my relationship to John Corigliano and this piece in the description of the YouTube video I've linked here, please check it out! 

I also have a performance video of his violin/piano sonata, which is a famous (VERY hard) and tremendous early work of his... Would any of you be interested in seeing that?

Looking forward to the discussion


----------

